# KG Trade talks?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am just wondering who is for trading KG and who is against it. I personally am against trading KG. I want to see us build young players around him. I would like to see us trade cassell for jason williams. I am beginning to rethink trading wally. From what it looks like right now, if we trade wally, we will not have a scorer. I will dicuss the wally situation in the offseason possibilities thread.


Also, discuss if you are for trading wally and who is against trading wally. I am against.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I am just wondering who is for trading KG and who is against it. I personally am against trading KG. I want to see us build young players around him. I would like to see us trade cassell for jason williams. I am beginning to rethink trading wally. From what it looks like right now, if we trade wally, we will not have a scorer. I will dicuss the wally situation in the offseason possibilities thread.
> 
> 
> Also, discuss if you are for trading wally and who is against trading wally. I am against.


I am against trading KG unless it brings Lebron James to town. Otherwise...I would be extremely disappointed for the team to trade the most well known player in franchise history, let alone one of the most popular player's in minnesota sports history away. 

I've heard the rumor about cassell for williams and would be open to that idea. I think Cassell and Spree gotta leave. Glen Taylor already said that Spree wouldn't be back next season (I read that in the Sunday Star Tribune). I like the idea of trading cassell for williams especially if we can't get a young pg in the draft or make an offer for kidd. 

Wally on the other hand, I am very fond of and would love to have him back. I know his ball handling and defense is outta-wack. But he has improved them a little bit. I'd like to see us keep him because we won't find another shooter like him anywhere. He can score and if we can keep him at small forward and in a starting position he will be happy and i guarantee we will be happy with him in the lineup. If we give up wally to someone we better get more scoring in return. But I want to see him stay.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

keep wally (unless it can bring us kidd)
keep KG, with his salary, it is hard enough to come up with good trades. 
dallas- nowitzki, harris
indiana-artest,jackson,foster or o'neal,tinsley
clippers-Brand, livingston
lakers-kobe, butler
sac-miller,peja


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Of course we shouldn't trade KG, and won't trade KG. This may be getting carried away a little, but trading him could very well end the franchise. Football is, and always will be, bigger in Minnesota. So it's gonna take something special for people to come out and watch the Wolves. The only reason people kept showing up this year was Garnett. Now if we lose him, and keep losing, then there's no reason for the fans to come. Having an average team with no stars and losing in a city that isn't that into basketball in the first place is not a good combination at all.
I don't like Williams' contract at all. And he's being a huge ***** down in Memphis, so I'd pass on that deal. As for Wally, if we can get a great player in return for a package including Wally, I'd do it. Otherwise, I would keep him.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Trust Me You Guys Might End Up Trading Him To The Lakers For Caron,lamar,and Another Starter Just Trust Me I Know Some People.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

07McCarthy said:


> Trust Me You Guys Might End Up Trading Him To The Lakers For Caron,lamar,and Another Starter Just Trust Me I Know Some People.


yea...right and those guys did what this last season to be even mentioned in a trade for KG?


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

I'm Serious Just Listen


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

07McCarthy said:


> Trust Me You Guys Might End Up Trading Him To The Lakers For Caron,lamar,and Another Starter Just Trust Me I Know Some People.


Call me crazy, but I'm not gonna trust you and your sister's girlfriend's brother's boyfriend's father's mistress' child's illegitimate child's cousin's step mother's half-brother who knows a guy who bumped into Kevin Garnett while he was visiting LA and eating at Chipotle with Kobe and Phil while talking on his cell phone with his agent who was spotted in Minnesota on the phone at the same time by your 5th cousin's wife's brother's girlfriend's ex-husband's friend's co-worker's son's dog.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Dang You Type Fast


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

oblivion said:


> *keep wally (unless it can bring us kidd)*
> keep KG, with his salary, it is hard enough to come up with good trades.
> dallas- nowitzki, harris
> indiana-artest,jackson,foster or o'neal,tinsley
> ...


The Nets need Wally with Carter and RJ in town?

-Petey


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Petey said:


> The Nets need Wally with Carter and RJ in town?
> 
> -Petey


No, we expected you to throw one (or both) of them in the deal as well. Are you saying that's not gonna fly?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Petey said:


> The Nets need Wally with Carter and RJ in town?
> 
> -Petey


No they don't, but all i was saying is that I want us to keep wally. and unless we were able to somehow get a great player (Kidd) in return, i would rather keep him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm not gonna trust you and your sister's girlfriend's brother's boyfriend's father's mistress' child's illegitimate child's cousin's step mother's half-brother who knows a guy who bumped into Kevin Garnett while he was visiting LA and eating at Chipotle with Kobe and Phil while talking on his cell phone with his agent who was spotted in Minnesota on the phone at the same time by your 5th cousin's wife's brother's girlfriend's ex-husband's friend's co-worker's son's dog.



HAHAHAHAH :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Take it from me fellas. Never ever trade a franchise player even if he demands it. :sigh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah we found that out already..... so dont trade kg.


----------



## blzrfan08 (Apr 10, 2005)

What about a high draft pick and some players and Cap relief for Garnett?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no i still wouldnt do it....


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I know you probably wouldn't do this but how about
lamar
caron
atkins
10 pick
for
Kevin G.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah it is still a no..... It is got to be the hardest thing to want to trade one of the best, if not the best, player in the league


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Garnett's the best player in the league next to Duncan and he's going to be in his prime for the next 4-5 years. He's also such a well conditioned athelete that even in decline you guys can expect great performances from him. Why would anyone want to trade someone like that ? 
I say f**k Spree and Gollum. I'm a big time NY fan and even though he was a great player for us, I'm tired of his psychopathy. I hope Carleslimo ( may have gotten the name wrong) comes in and runs him out of town. They also need to deliver an ultimatum to Gollum, otherwise, if Memphis is stupid enough to do it, trade him for Williams. Hell, even if he stays, get hold of Jay Williams, who's pretty much rehabilitated and all. He would be great for Minny. 
Lastly, they just need to slap some sense into Kandi, or drive him out of town. Earvin Johnson is good for his 6 fouls every night but they should do something about Kandi. The draft is also all important, where Minny could really use a swingman or a big.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Kristic (future allstaR) 
Carter (allstar)
Clippers unprotected next year

for kg


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

These guys for kg


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Minus Kobe, I would do it.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Kobe is a great player. just what he does on his personal time is what i don't like!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I simply don't like him on or off the court.... I didnt like him before his trial, and the trial didn't make me like him much more.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> I simply don't like him on or off the court.... I didnt like him before his trial, and the trial didn't make me like him much more.


Any specific reason for dislike?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not sure... A lot of my friends from school liked him and the Lakers while I was really the only true Wolves fan... Maybe I am mentally scared.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Take it from me fellas. Never ever trade a franchise player even if he demands it. :sigh:


I wouldn't want to placate ($30M+) a heavy Shaq who doesn't even like his own star teammate. He doesn't even get along with Kobe from Miami.

The Lakers will rebuild to some extent, they could just use an aggressive PF and good PG. Odom can be the supporting SF, Butler can get them a piece.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> I wouldn't want to placate ($30M+) a heavy Shaq who doesn't even like his own star teammate. He doesn't even get along with Kobe from Miami.
> 
> The Lakers will rebuild to some extent, they could just use an aggressive PF and good PG. Odom can be the supporting SF, Butler can get them a piece.


Yea..

At that time, I wasn't happy with the trade. This long-term deal I am just not used to it. Hopefully, we'll be back.


----------

